# confused dot com



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I have just taken my Rapido 7065+ MH to be weighed at our local scrap dealer 
I am confused at the weights that were reported 
I am under the max load for the front axle and also under the max load for the rear axle 
When you look at the figures that were reported the total weight was more than the sum of the axle weights. Is this normal 
Also which is more important and worrying I am above the 3500Kg max loaded weight 
But when you look at the plate on the MH, the combined weight of the max loadings on the front and rear axles adds up to 3850Kg, which again is more than the 3500Kg max loaded weight 
The questions is; will I be overweight and illegal as I stand or am I OK because the axle loadings are within the max allowed 
Why is life made so complicated and how am I going to explain this in French when I have a spot check on the autoroute 
Losing 160Kg is a no no so what can I do? Help 

These are the plated and repoted weights 
1- Front axle 1850 (plated) 1820 (reported) 
2- Rear Axle 2000 (plated) 1740 (reported) 
Laden* weight (?) 3660 (reported) 
Rapido 7065+ loaded with 
• driver + passenger 
• 50% (50 litres) freshwater 
• 70 litres diesel 
• Omnistor Safari awning 
• Towbar 
• Solar panel 80W


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

1. Maximum all up weight. (of the MH)
2. Max Train weight.....ie. including a towed trailer etc.
3. No 1 is the max front axle.
4. No 2 is the max rear axle.

You should not exceed any of the above maximums!!!

HTH.

PS. The two axles weights often add up to more than the total allowed.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You are between 60 and 160kg overweight. Start a diet :-(

Dave


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Can only echo EJB's reply, especially the PS.

You're fine on the axles but overweight on the MTPLM by the look of it.

But it's odd that the two axle weights reported add up to 3560Kg whereas you report a vehicle weight of 3660. Where's that 100Kg going then?

60Kg overweight is as illegal as 160Kg but it's easier to take off / lose 60 than 160Kg. You could leave the "passenger" at home  (only joking) or more sensibly it's not that hard to lose 60Kg of non-essential items. If you can't or you have to lose 160Kg then it may be lot more tricky. You could travel with an empty water tank (fill up every time you stop, empty before you leave) - will save 50Kg, and how full was the waste tank when you weighed?

Of course rumour has it that a large percentage of MH users don't worry about any of this and some don't even think about it, but that doesn't make it legal and anyway, that's not you or me, is it mgb  

Roger


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh and sorry to pile on more gloom, but you have a towbar fitted so presumably that's to tow something with?  

So the towed object should have a positive nose-loading and that will act through the tow-hitch and add to the vehicle load as well. 

Please don't be tempted to put a darned great weight at the back of the trailer to create a negative nose weight - definitely NOT recommended (another joke in poor taste, I'm sorry!  )

R


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

roger-the-lodger said:


> Oh and sorry to pile on more gloom, but you have a towbar fitted so presumably that's to tow something with?
> 
> So the towed object should have a positive nose-loading and that will act through the tow-hitch and add to the vehicle load as well.
> 
> ...


If you do not use the towbar take it off. Mine weighed well over 100Kg.

Derek


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Well thanks for the response.
I did suggest leaving swmbo behind but only once and very quietly
Regards towing I will be towing a Smart car on an A Frame so nose weight should not be a problem
Why 1740 and 1820 when added together come to 3660 instead of 3560 is a mystery
So Iam assumingb that I am 60Kg over
Now we have taken any food or booze on board so I guess that we could be 80 to 100Kg over the top
Since my posting I have been in touch wiith
•	Brownhills Newark who say that a chassis upgrade to 3850Kg may be possible for £100
•	SV technologies who will send an upgraded plate and certificate for £200
•	Al-Ko in Southam who will fit a revised torsion bar for about £500
I will probably go down the upgraded (3850Kg) plate route. This means a new tax class (£15 cheaper –hooray) but restricts the drivers to those that passed their test before a certain date (I can’t remember what it is but since I passed in 1961 I’m not too worried). This will cut us enough slack to load on what we need
I could also transfer some weight out of the MH into the tow car (Smart car plus A frame is way less than 1000Kg) which will give about an extra 900Kg loading capability
Am I thinking along the right lines?
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Replating seems to be your only sensible option.

As stated previously some people haven't got a clue and/or simply don't care....I for one do 

I run a thin line with my rear axle weight but replating isn't an option for me. Instead I travel with the fresh water only half full. 

Good Luck :wink:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Just change the plate MGB, that will suffice.


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

mgb said:


> ...Am I thinking along the right lines?...


We tow a Smart (on a trailer) and we certainly carry a number of weighty things - tools, folding bikes - in the Smart so they do not take out of the 'van payload while at the same time staying within the gross train weight and the trailer payload. We have a positive (downward) nose loading on the towbar of 20Kg and the trailer is well-balanced and handles well. We have no significant performance or handling indications that we are towing but we do have a 3 litre 140PS engine. I'm no expert on A frames but although you have 2000Kg towed-weight capacity in your GTW I would think that towing 2 tonnes on an A-frame might be "interesting" to say nothing of the challenge of getting all that added weight into a Smart (unless you're carrying lead blocks  ).

I have to agree with EJB's suggestion again - you would be best to re-plate.

Roger


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

*Easy solution*

What does the Rapido VIN plate weight Maximum weight figure of 3500Kg actually mean?
I have just been told that Rapido can issue a new VIN plate up rated at 3850 Kg merely by spending £100 and sending your old plate back to them
I guess the 3500Kg figure is a marketing tactic since higher weight ratings create some driver restrictions
So problem solved
Happy Wheels
MGB


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Easy solution*



mgb said:


> What does the Rapido VIN plate weight Maximum weight figure of 3500Kg actually mean?
> I have just been told that Rapido can issue a new VIN plate up rated at 3850 Kg merely by spending £100 and sending your old plate back to them
> I guess the 3500Kg figure is a marketing tactic since higher weight ratings create some driver restrictions
> So problem solved
> ...


A lot of manufacturers are now "down plating" chassis's for exactly the reasons you mention. It's a win win for the manufacturers- they sell MHs to a target group that couldn't normally drive them and those that can drive the "unrestricted" versions pay a administration fee to change over to the true weight.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Talk of confused.com - I am, because this Rapido question is in the Hymer Section!

Incidentally my Hymer VAN522 has the Hymer plate stating max 3500 and I noticed yesterday that the Ford plate inside the passenger door also states 3500.
Looks like no chance of an upgrade here then!

Am I right in thinking that if you get to 75 years of age you cannot drive over 3500 no matter how old your licence?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

IF you ever get stopped and taken to a weigh bridge the only bit of info that will be readily available is the "plate" on your vehicle. The chap (Police OR Vosa) weighing your vehicle will be looking for your MH weights to be NOT MORE than those shown on the plate, if it does (or should that read does not??) then you are OK !!

BUT dont forget the driving licence issue if its plated in excess of 3500 Kg and you dont have the correct licence you will probably not be insured either!! Most ins companies use the term "Holds or has held and is not disqualified from holding a licence to drive _"that class of vehicle" _

The only advantage of getting the weight changed on your V5 is to get it into the lower taxation class. you would need to keep it a long time to see the saving in VEL exceed the cost !! (Though technically you should not do one without the other I think)

VOSA and the Police operate check points all over the place these days, (2 in my area alone, both on busy holiday trunk roads), son in law is a traffic cop and he stops a lot of MH's many of which, when weighed, are grossly overweight (he says they rarely actually LOOK over weight though!!) the fines for excess weight are punative (many hundreds of pounds usually) They are even weighing heavily laden cars these days, amazing how many of THEM are overweight !!! So if in doubt make sure you *know* how much you weigh in "holiday" trim. Dont forget to include ALL of the passengers you usually thave on board as well!!!

I had an old (1985) Pilote based on a Renault Trafic, when I weighed it in basic trim, 2 passengers, full tank of fuel and very little else I only had 14 (yes fourteen) Kg of spare capacity on the rear axle, EEEEK!!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OK. two things.

1, Spend the £100 and get it replated, then contact DVLA for a new tax disc as I think you would be technically untaxed, thats the bad news, the good news is, it is £20 cheaper per 12 months to tax a 3850kg MH than a 3500kg one.

2, If you weigh the axles separately, you will have a higher than gross weight when you add them together, as you are weighing the middle at the same time, IE the axle which is not being weighed acts as a pivot, so you are in fact weighing every thing between the the pivot and the axle being weighed, and the same again when you weigh the other axle  

Does any one know why it's more than twice as expensive to tax anything for 6 months twice, I didn't know until last week, if no one knows I'll relieve the suspense :lol: :lol: :lol: Later.

Kev.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev

If you tax it twice in a 12 month period its twice as much work for the poor people at DVLA (even though its all computerised and most people do it online) Therefore they have to charge you for the privilege of hanging on to your money for 6 months!!!

Its almost as annoying as buying theatre tickets etc on line when they have the bl***y cheek to charge you a "booking fee" AS WELL as a surcharge for using a credit card !! AND the Gas & Leccy companies charging EXTRA if you dont pay by Direct Debit Its simply a way of screwing us all for a bit more money !!

Arrgghhh there goes my blood pressure up again!!

OK OK I have calmed down a bit............. ... I am now going to have a lie down in a darkened room to plot my revenge on all of those who are trying to rob me blind at every turn !!!!!!!!!!

Signed

Victor ( I dont beleeeeive it) Meldrew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish I'd never asked now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Close but no prize.

Kev.


----------

